# Pegasus Tarzan



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Here is my version of the Pegasus Tarzan figure.

The spear is hand made from wood and plastic plus thick thread and I added an extra hand grip to his bow as well.

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/Tarzan_3Q.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/Tarzan_Rear.jpg
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/Tarzan_Front.jpg

Painting was done using acrylics, both Hobby Color and Tamiya felsh and browns. The figure was primed after gluing and filling on the shoulders. Then I applied an airbrushed flesh base coat. Then the shadows were added using a brush and blended in. The a top coat of Tamiya flesh was lightly sprayed from top down to further blend in the shading. And yes, the flesh is too shiny, I need to dull down parts of it to just leave a sheen of sweat on his upper torso. I did give him some chest hair so he doesn't look like he's had a full body wax!


----------



## misterhorror (Jul 11, 2008)

Excellent job!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Fantastic Build!!!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks.

Funny enough the hardest part was his hair. I wanted to give it a blue/black sheen and then had to keep giving it washes to dull it down so it didn't look animeish! Not happy enough with his face either. I suspect I'll be returning to it in the future.


----------

